# I Need help with my motorcycle!



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Have the battery and charging system checked. I think Auto Zone will check it for you. Around here there is a battery shop/store that will check it.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

a battery cannot be accurately checked unless it is charged first. So, that means you need to attempt to charge the battery first if you want to get it tested.

You should check the electrolyte level in the battery. If the fluid is low, top it up using distilled water and only fill it to just cover the plates. The level will increase as it is charged and if overfilled, it will overflow.

Running the bike for a couple minutes wasn't nearly enough to charge a battery.


----------



## Tjeror11 (Mar 26, 2011)

I Don't understand how it would be the battery not being charged, cause I tried jump starting it again and it acts like I'm not connected to it. It doesn't even try to turn the motor. Maybe I'm missing something in that concept...


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Tjeror11 said:


> I Don't understand how it would be the battery not being charged, cause I tried jump starting it again and it acts like I'm not connected to it. It doesn't even try to turn the motor. Maybe I'm missing something in that concept...


Have you cleaned the battery terminals?, jumping the system with the car running has absolutely nothing to do with this problem. You either have a bad connection or a bad battery, my bet would be the first as you say you re-attempted to jump start and nothing happened.

Mark


----------



## Tjeror11 (Mar 26, 2011)

Please explain "bad connection" I'm not good with this kind of stuff


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

You need to look at the battery cables which connect to the battery first, is there alot of corrosion on them? (white stuff) regardless remove battery connections, clean with a wire brush and then reinstall clamp connections, using a dielectric grease, to prevent corrosion in the future.

Mark


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Don't know where you are living, but my guess the bike has been stored all winter, and the battery was allowed to go dead, you will need to charge the battery either by getting it started and going for a long ride, (it won't charge if cables are corroded) or by removing the battery and putting it on a charger.

Mark


----------



## Tjeror11 (Mar 26, 2011)

I dunno, I'm still sceptical it's just the battery, but I'll give it a try. Honestly I expected more of people just telling me I'm a retard for starting it with my car


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

The electrical systems of a car and a motorcycle are both 12 Volts, and are essentially the same, there is no problem with jump starting a bike with a running car.


----------



## Tjeror11 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, I have my battery at advanced auto, when they tested it they said it definitely needs to be charged, so they are charging it now. I wouldn't be such a sceptic if it had done something when I tried jumping it the second time...we'll see


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

From someone who has had many bikes: I would not have allowed Advance Auto or any other auto parts store to charge my battery. Bike batteries are finicky, like women. I would have removed the battery, cleaned it up by washing it off with a garden hose first. Then: place it on something so you can get the cap off of the top- -SAFELY. Add only enough _distilled water_ to cover the plates, then attach a charger which has a low amp rating, preferably 2 amps, to it for long time charging. IF you don't have one of these, it will pay you to buy one if you want to keep the bike. While this is charging, use the small wire brush, toothbrush sized, you bought at the parts store to clean the ends of the cables that connect to the battery. Scrub them really good to get them shiny. After the charger shows the battery is charged, clean the terminals on the battery also with the wire brush. Install the battery, making sure of the proper terminal polarity. Then try the starter. IF it doesn't work after this, you will need to have your battery tested with a "load tester" which most auto parts stores do have. This simulates a load on the battery, such as the starter, and will show if one or more cells are defective. Don't be surprised if one or more cells are weak, as I said: Bike batteries are like women. The go dead when you least expect them to, and are expensive to replace.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Tjeror11 said:


> I dunno, I'm still sceptical it's just the battery, but I'll give it a try. Honestly I expected more of people just telling me I'm a retard for starting it with my car


Ok Tj,
you're a retard for trying to start your bike with a car.:laughing: Just kidding. I live in Ohio where a motorcycle battery left over winter without a battery tender on it to keep it trickle charged will more than likely go bad by spring. If your battery tests out ok, do like Thurman said and wire brush the ends of the cables and the battery terminals and put it back together. If it doesn't work, check for a main fuse that is between the positive cable and the starter motor, usually under a side cover where the other electrical components are. You may have blown a fuse or on the second attempt, just didn't have a good connection between your jumper cables and the car and/or bike battery. Once you get your bike running, get yourself a battery tender. You can buy them online for less than $40. They will pay for themselves in short time. A bike battery properly maintained should last for about 5 years without any problems. Here's a link for the tender:
http://www.chaparral-racing.com/Product/deltran-battery-tender/321-2100.aspx

Mike Hawkins


----------



## Tjeror11 (Mar 26, 2011)

I Really appreciate the help, and the constructive criticism . I had to replace the battery. But I am so happy someone told me where to look for the fuse in case it doesn't work! That is a very good thing to know. I have the new battery on charge till tomorrow...I hope it works. I will be brushing the end if the wires, fortunately I work at 84 lumber where we have write brushes I can just put back on the shelf haha. But I'm glad I know where to look for the fuse now. And on the chance of sounding more retarded...if I have to look for the fuse, what does it look like


----------



## Tjeror11 (Mar 26, 2011)

There she is!


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Tj,
Not sure what type of fuse they use on your bike. Your electrical components are probably under one of those side covers. I wouldn't worry about it yet unless you put your new battery in and nothing happens when you hit the start button. There are a couple of other items that affect the starting circuit but let's not worry about them yet. See what happens when you put the new battery in. I would definitely plan on getting the battery tender. They give you a small electrical pigtail that installs on your battery with a rubber two prong plug on the end. Once you put that on, you can just plug the tender into and it will keep the battery fully charged all the time without overcharging it. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Tjeror11 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow, that sounds like a very good investment! I'll def check it out! Thank you so much guys!


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 27, 2011)

Tjeror11 said:


> Yesterday I got a yamaha v star 650. Very exciting! I did see it before hand and had the bike delivered. When it was delivered it was cold, I tried starting it and it was barely cranking so I walked it under a building and brought my car over to jump start it. (at the time I didn't know you aren't supposed to do that with the car running.) I did get it going and it ran fine. I only let it run for about 2 minutes and shut it off. After I put the cover back on I attempted to start it again but all it did was click, from the starter, and I can hear the fuel pump running. If I hold down the starter too long it clicks repeatedly. I did try hooking it up to the car again but didn't turn the car on. Still nothing...someone help me! It's almost riding season!


 Get a new battery I had a goldwing in Mich I had the same sort of problem and it was cold out I talk to a dealer told me to change the oil I thought WTF well he was right get the bike warmed up get a new battery and move to Florida


----------



## Tjeror11 (Mar 26, 2011)

Screw florida! Haha but yeah I probably will get oil changed when I get my new seals put on. Thanks man


----------



## Tjeror11 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yay! New battery worked! Thank you jesus!


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Actually, I am John, and we are 6 of ten. The Big Guy handles the big problems. :jester:

No, my name is really not John.

Glad you got your problem solved. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nevar (Dec 7, 2010)

TJ
If you the owners manual "READ" it, if not buy one and get service manual as well.
Good Luck. Ride Safe
2007 FXDWG


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Tjeror11 said:


> Yesterday I got a yamaha v star 650. Very exciting! I did see it before hand and had the bike delivered. When it was delivered it was cold, I tried starting it and it was barely cranking so I walked it under a building and brought my car over to jump start it. (at the time I didn't know you aren't supposed to do that with the car running.) I did get it going and it ran fine. I only let it run for about 2 minutes and shut it off. After I put the cover back on I attempted to start it again but all it did was click, from the starter, and I can hear the fuel pump running. If I hold down the starter too long it clicks repeatedly. I did try hooking it up to the car again but didn't turn the car on. Still nothing...someone help me! It's almost riding season!


I'd bet my last dollar that your battery is shot - which is not surprising. Replacement motorcycle batteries are notorious for being punks.

I can also assure you (having lived in Minnesota for many years) that motorcycles do NOT like starting in cold weather. And, for that matter, most of us do not like RIDING said motorcycles in cold weather. I run synthetic oil in my cycle. I like what I believe is better lubrication, plus it helps it start easier when it's cool.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 27, 2011)

Tjeror11 said:


> Yay! New battery worked! Thank you jesus!


 Ride safe Bro


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Good! Glad is was the battery only, at this point. That 650 is a sweet ride, not too big, not too small, just right at times. Keep 'er between the ditches and ride safe.


----------

